# Life saver!



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

Thought I would share a scary story with a happy ending. Last night at about 1:45 AM our 15 mth old vizsla, Pacer, started barking and growling like crazy. Woke my husband and I up. We rolled over and groaned, yelling at him to quit barking. He edged out into the hall and was still going crazy. So, we got out of bed and were trying to calm him down when the smoke detectors started going off. I thought it was a joke or something but he just kept barking. I went to check things out, got to our landing and smelled smoke. Started down the stairs and saw flames shooting out ofmour water heater and our basement was filling with smoke. We also have a 13 week old vizsla, so I yelled to my husband to grab her and get out of the house. We all ended up safe with very minimal damage to our home. If Pacer hadn't got us out of bed there would have been significantly more damage and who knows if we would have even woke up. 
I have never been more thankful for him being a barker and barking at every little thing that is out of the ordinary. Makes our bond with him even stronger! What a smart dog!


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow that's great! I hope Pacer got something special for breakfast this morning 

I think they are much more sensitive to things in their environment than what we are.

Merc went nuts in the middle of the night once, busted down the door on the back porch (it was very old and rickety) and just as i got up to see what was going on, there was an big bang down the road - someone had set a stolen car on fire. He doesn't make much noise during the nights usually so now i always get up to investigate.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Great ending. Pacer is a super dog.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow! That's amazing! What a smart dog!! You should be so proud! ;D


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Awww - I got chills reading this story.


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow!!! Glad you all got out safe! What a wonderful dog Pacer is!


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

We are definitely very proud of him and will now always get up to investigate. He and our puppy, Cadence, won the hearts of the fire fighters too! The fire chief said,"forget dalmations, you can ride in the truck!"


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Great story and one to tell the grandkids.

A book I'd like to suggest is "A Dog's Purpose." 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/08/dogs-purpose.html

Dog's want a purpose. They live for a purpose.

Pacer's purpose was to protect his pack. And you are his.

Give that boy a steak!

Rod


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Good boy, Pacer -- GOOD BOY!!

I agree with redbirddog Rod. Give that dog a steak!!


----------

